# Electronic Arts: "Unsere Spiele sind zu schwer zu lernen", so EA-Sprecher



## Gast1669461003 (8. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Electronic Arts: "Unsere Spiele sind zu schwer zu lernen", so EA-Sprecher* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Electronic Arts: "Unsere Spiele sind zu schwer zu lernen", so EA-Sprecher


----------



## HarryHirsch50 (8. Februar 2015)

Totaler Quatsch. Welcher durchschnittlicher Idiot braucht 2 Stunden um ein Spiel zu verstehen?


----------



## de-Jo (8. Februar 2015)

Das ist sowas von lächerlich. Die Spiele-Welt verdummt. Wie erklärt er dann den "Dark-Souls"-Erfolg?


----------



## Iniquitous0 (8. Februar 2015)

Also Tastenbelegungen einheitlich zu machen ist natürlich eine gute Sache. Ist mir schon des öfteren so ergangen, dass ich nach ner Weile wieder ein anderes Spiel gespielt habe und mich dann über die andere Steuerung geärgert habe(Ich denke gerade an Dark Souls). Aber das hat überhaupt nichts mit der Schwierigkeit des Gameplays zu tun. Das man bei kompetitiven Onlinespielen am Anfang total versagt ist auch die Regel und hat weniger mit dem Gameplay an sich zu tun. Es gibt eben auch viele Spieler, die eine Herausforderung möchten.

Und mal ehrlich Spiele, abseits von Online und ESports werden doch immer einfacher(z.B. AC, DA:I), wenn auch komplexer in ihrer Welt und dem was es alles zu Wissen gibt.


----------



## Emke (8. Februar 2015)

Dark Souls war schwer zu meistern, Witcher 1 war schwer zu meistern. EA Spiele schwer? Das kann sogar das Unterbewusstsein erledigen.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Februar 2015)

Manchmal hab ich wirklich den Eindruck, die Entwickler halten uns Spieler für unglaublich dumm! Ich fühle mich da langsam wirklich beleidigt. Wenn die meinen, deren Spiele sind zu schwer zu erlernen, dann sollen die halt interaktie Filme machen, wo man vielleicht ab und zu mal eine Entscheidung trifft und das war's. Viele Spielereihen sind da ja ohnehin schon erschreckend nah dran.

Für mich bleibt EA jedenfalls auch weiterhin ein Publisher, der gemieden wird. Wie wollen die mit der Einstellung je wieder ein gutes Spiel machen, das den Spieler fordert, motiviert und begeistert?


----------



## Metko1 (8. Februar 2015)

Wohl eher, "Spieler habens schwer EA zu verstehen"

und das Kommt von leuten die keine ahnung von Spielen haben oder sich nicht beschäftigen, beleidigung ohne ende.


----------



## Hoodium (8. Februar 2015)

Wie sich jetzt alle für toll halten und denken sie könnten instant jedes Spiel, wenn sie nicht komplette Nerds wären die ihr Leben lang abertausende Stunden gezockt hätten.

Ein durchschnittlicher Spieler hat viel weniger Erfahrung und da sind 2 Stunden pro Spiel schon realistisch. Basics zu erlernen dauert in der Regel viel länger, als wenn es schon das 20. Spiel der Art ist das man spielt, nur mit anderer Tastenbelegung.


----------



## BiJay (8. Februar 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Manchmal hab ich wirklich den Eindruck, die Entwickler halten uns Spieler für unglaublich dumm!



Du hälst EA doch auch für dumm, oder? Beruht vielleicht auf Gegenseitigkeit.  Aber ne wirklich der durchschnittliche Spieler und all die darunter sind eben nicht die hellsten. Ist doch nicht nur bei Spielen so, sondern auch im alltäglichen Leben. 

Viele Spiele sind aber auch wirklich voller Details, die man erst innerhalb paar Stunden Gameplay lernt. Finde ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht schlimm und Spiele heutzutage führen Features eigentlich gut und Stück für Stück ein. Solange man auch Spaß dabei hat, ist doch alles okay.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Februar 2015)

Und da haben wir die nächste Bestätigung dass EA in ihrer eigenen Welt leben 

Wie kommen die überhaupt darauf dass man 2 Stunden dazu benötigt? Wo haben sie diese Information her?
Ist doch logisch dass es bestimmte Spiele gibt die eben etwas mehr Einarbeitungszeit benötigen aber das macht doch am Ende die Spieltiefe aus oder nicht?

Es gibt eben Spiele/Genres da braucht man nunmal länger als 30 min um warm zu werden und es gibt Spiele die man auf Anhieb verstehen und umsetzen kann.

Die Entwickler sollten endlich den Gedanken aufgeben den Spielspaß gezielt kontrollieren zu können und lieber dafür Sorgen dass die Qualität
ihres Produkts so fehlerfrei wie möglich auf den Markt kommt. Spielspaß lässt sich in keiner Statistik spiegeln und es ist vor allem ein subjektives Problem. Denn
eine Software zu entwickeln die jeden Geschmack trifft wird es nie geben.

Ich sehe hier nur eins. EA möchte noch weiter in die Massenmarkt-Kerbe einschlagen und ihre Spiele zukünftig noch "freundlicher" gestalten, sodass Publisher wie
EA und Ubisoft nur noch den Projektnamen und Marketing ändern müssen und den Rest von Spiel zu Spiel übernehmen werden.
*Hust* Ubisoft Formel *hust*

Wenn EA diesen Gedankengang wirklich beibehält, wird Ubisoft als bester Publisher 2015 / 2016 abgelöst werden. 

Statt sich aufs Herzstück zu konzentrieren versuchen sie Spiele zu machen um die Leute nicht zu überfordern. Wichtiger wäre es jedoch neue Spielherausforderungen
zu entwickeln damit man tatsächlich etwas erlebt und nicht nur blind konsumiert.

Was die Steuerung angeht. So ziemlich jedes Spiel hat doch eh schon eine sehr identische Tastenbelegung & Co. Was soll man da noch besser machen?
Ah stimmt... ein Spiel lieber noch mehr auf QTE trimmen damit man nur noch Filmspiele konsumieren soll. Oh .. aber das gibts ja doch auch schon seit längerem 

Bin gespannt wie schlimm Mass Effect und Battlefront werden.

Edit:
Sagt EA hiermit eigentlich nicht indirekt dass die Spieler zu dumm sind?


----------



## Lolmann23 (8. Februar 2015)

EA ist einfach eine peinliche Firma. Obwohl man so viele Kunden hat hört man nicht auf diese zu verarschen. Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht warum trotzdem noch so viele Leute EA Spiele kaufen. Ich werde dieser Firma keinen Cent mehr geben.


----------



## SnakeP (8. Februar 2015)

Achja EA, immer für nen Brüller zu haben 
Habe ich irgendwelche EA Titel verpasst die Anspruchsvoll waren? Ich glaube nicht!
Die nächste Frage die sich mir dann stellt ist doch, wie kann man bei jährlichen Aufgüssen wie FIFA jemanden überfordern? Es besteht doch wohl ein Unterschied zwischen ein Spiel kennenlernen und es als "Pro" zu meistern.
Wenn EA meint das die Spiele zu kompliziert sind, sollten sie dann nicht nur auf Casual-Games umsteigen?
Ich meine mich zu erinnern das als die Nintendo WiI rauskam einige sagten das Casual-Games die Zukunft wären und komplexe Spiele aussterben würden. Keine Ahnung ob das damals von EA oder Peter Molyneux kam. Jedenfalls scheint da einer in der Vergangenheit zu stecken 
Oder hat schon jemand Chris Roberts, den Leuten von Blizzard oder von Rockstar gesagt das sie Ihre Spiele einstellen können weil die Spieler lieber seichte Spiele haben wollen?


----------



## hopper1111 (8. Februar 2015)

An alle die glauben das diese Spiele schwer sind: Ihr hättet mal in den 1980ern und sogar noch teils 90ern Spiele spielen sollen, das war schwer. Heute ist ja jedes Game so leicht das man es im Schlaf spielen könnte, alles wird vorgesagt und gezeigt. Ist teils positiv aber hin und wieder wünschte ich mir das nicht alles durch irgendwelche Pfeile gezeigt werden würde.


----------



## alu355 (8. Februar 2015)

Hoodium schrieb:


> Wie sich jetzt alle für toll halten und denken sie könnten instant jedes Spiel, wenn sie nicht komplette Nerds wären die ihr Leben lang abertausende Stunden gezockt hätten.
> 
> Ein durchschnittlicher Spieler hat viel weniger Erfahrung und da sind 2 Stunden pro Spiel schon realistisch. Basics zu erlernen dauert in der Regel viel länger, als wenn es schon das 20. Spiel der Art ist das man spielt, nur mit anderer Tastenbelegung.



Ja - der "Nerd" hat entsprechend Erfahrung.
Aber auch der mußte mal klein anfangen und hat nicht die Flinte ins Korn geworfen, weil es zu schwer war, sondern hat weitergemacht.
Dabei reden wir hier auch noch von Schwierigkeitsgraden aus den 80er und 90er Jahren, die um einiges gesalzener Waren!
EA muß halt extra neue Titel für Einsteiger einführen - das berechtigt sie nicht sich aus Faulheit auszureden, um bestehende Titel noch einfacher zu gestalten.
Genau darauf läuft diese Argumentation doch hinaus.
Mit dieser Vorgehensweise würden alle nur noch auf der Sonderschule abhängen und selbst die wären noch weitaus unterfordert, weil irgendjemand wird sich bestimmt finden lassen, der auch dieses Niveau nicht halten kann.


----------



## Orzhov (8. Februar 2015)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie sie auf den Wert kommen und was für Leute sie da mit einbeziehen. Vielleicht sind einige Spiele auch einfach undurchsichtig designed und das Problem kommt daher. Oder ist es die Ankündigung durch die Blume den Anspruch ihrer Spiele auf das Niveau von Freemium Mobile-Titeln zu senken?


----------



## Saji (8. Februar 2015)

hopper1111 schrieb:


> An alle die glauben das diese Spiele schwer sind: Ihr hättet mal in den 1980ern und sogar noch teils 90ern Spiele spielen sollen, das war schwer. Heute ist ja jedes Game so leicht das man es im Schlaf spielen könnte, alles wird vorgesagt und gezeigt. Ist teils positiv aber hin und wieder wünschte ich mir das nicht alles durch irgendwelche Pfeile gezeigt werden würde.



Was aber daran lag das die Spiele in den 80ern und sehr frühen 90ern im Endeffekt verdammt kurz waren. Netto-Spielzeit von 1 bis 2 Stunden, was nur durch viele erzwungene Game Overs gestreckt wurde.

Das, und die Tatsache das wir einfach eine verdammte Menge an Wissen und Können bezüglich Spiele angesammelt haben. Meiner Gameruhr tickt dieses Jahr auf die 20 Jahre Zocken hin. Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht wie EA darauf kommt das ihre Spiele zu schwer sind. Und wie immer bei solchen Themen: mein Lieblingsvideo zum Thema!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea6UuRTjkKs


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Februar 2015)

hopper1111 schrieb:


> An alle die glauben das diese Spiele schwer sind: Ihr hättet mal in den 1980ern und sogar noch teils 90ern Spiele spielen sollen, das war schwer. Heute ist ja jedes Game so leicht das man es im Schlaf spielen könnte, alles wird vorgesagt und gezeigt. Ist teils positiv aber hin und wieder wünschte ich mir das nicht alles durch irgendwelche Pfeile gezeigt werden würde.



Auch wenn ich der Gruppe angehört die gerne immer und immer wieder sagt dass alte Spieler viel herausfordernder waren als die heutigen, so muss man hier auch sagen dass alte Spiele schlichtweg oft unfair waren.
Die Speicherpunkte gab es entweder gar nicht oder so schlimm dass man eben mal ne halbe Stunde umsonst gespielt hat.

Ganz gutes Beispiel ist hier Ghost n Ghouls auf SNES. Hat man da nicht in den ersten Levels einen bestimmten Ring gefunden, wurde man fast am Ende des Spiels wieder 
zum ersten Level teleportiert um nach diesen Ring zu suchen (war ein lineares Spiel)

Heutzutage gäbe es einen Shitstorm über solch eine Designentscheidung aber früher war sowas halt nur "ärgerlich" und es gab kein Internet wo man die Luft rauslassen konnte.

Wäre die heutige Communityanbindung nicht so extrem durchs Internet zustande gekommen dann würde es völlig andere Spiele geben. Viele Spiele von heute werden schlichtweg
an den Konsumenten angepasst und das ist leider oft der falsche Weg.


----------



## DerGepard (8. Februar 2015)

Da hat sich ja ein Mitarbeiter von EA zu einer sehr zweifelhaften Aussage hinreissen lassen. Gerade EA Spiele ... Die Problematik ist doch eher die, dass viele Spiele zu schnell in eine Richtung kippen, entweder sind sie so einfach, dass das Graben nach "tieferen" Mechaniken erst gar nicht von nöten ist, oder aber sie Kippen schnell wieder ins Extrem das Unfairen, sei es durch Spielfehler oder fragwürdigen Spieldesign.

Das ist gerade einer der Punkte die Dark Souls innerhalb der Gaminggemeinschaft so populär gemacht hat. Der Anspruch ist recht hoch, jedoch bietet Teil Eins wie Zwei zahlreiche Möglichkeiten es sich eifnacher zu machen. Jeder Spieler hat die Möglichkeit, sich während des Spielens sich seinen eigenen Schwierigkeitsgrad zu gestalten. Ich kann z.B. mit Seelenlevel 10 oder 120 gegen die Vier Könige Antreten, diese ändern sich aufgrund des "Levels" nicht.

Letzlich kann hier fast Bände darüber verfassen was alles unter "Ein Spiel zu erlernen" verstanden werden kann. Der eine will die Spielwelt Stück für Stück erkunden und immer mehr Geheimnisse und Möglichkeiten im Spiel selbst entdecken, ein anderer liebt den Wettkampf zwischen den Spielern, wiederum ein anderer mag beides gleichermaßen.

Wie schon von anderen erwähnt hat eine Steuerung reichlich wenig mit den Schwierigkeitsgread zu tun, hier gibt es nur die Skala von "Sehr gut und Eingängig" bis "Total Vermurkst", letzlich bestimmt das Genre unteranderem gewisse Steuerungsmaßnahmen.


----------



## cooper79 (8. Februar 2015)

ich denke er bezieht sich in dem artikel haupsächlich auf die doppelt und dreifach belegung bzw tastenkombos bei der konsolensteuerung. das läst sich aufjedenfall aus "Dies verkündete der EA-Chef auf die Forderung von Comedian Pete Holmes, einheitliche Tastenbelegungen nicht nur innerhalb einer Spieleserie, sondern auch Markenübergreifend einzuführen" heraushören


----------



## Sanador (8. Februar 2015)

Hört sich auf den ersten Blick dämlich an, doch im zweiten Moment hat er gar nicht so unrecht.
Wenn ein Spiel nicht nach 30 Minuten in die Vollen geht, ist es für den Druchschnittsspieler zu langatmig. Dieses Problem hatte auch ich ein wenig mit Dragon Age: Inquisition.
Das sehr simple, ja fast schon narrensichere Spiele besonders gut ankommen, zeigt doch Blizzard. Sie entwickeln seit Jahren ihre Spiele für den DAU "dümmsten anzunehmenden User". 
Gab es nicht mal eine Ansage von einem Entwickler, man könne WoW mit nur 5 Tasten spielen?
Ich will nicht sagen, dass EA-Spiele in irgendeiner Art schwieriger sind, doch der Trend Games so einfach wie möglich zu machen ist offensichtlich.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Februar 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Hört sich auf den ersten Blick dämlich an, doch im zweiten Moment hat er gar nicht so unrecht.
> Wenn ein Spiel nicht nach 30 Minuten in die Vollen geht, ist es für den Druchschnittsspieler zu langatmig.



Definiere Durchschnittsspieler.


----------



## Sanador (8. Februar 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Definiere Durchschnittsspieler.



Derjenige, der maximal 110 Minuten am Tag spielt, nicht 1/3 seiner Zeit mit Langeweile verbringen und von einem Spiel von Anfang an beeindruckt werden will.


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (8. Februar 2015)

Ist es zu schwer bist du zu dumm!!!


----------



## supertoasterr (8. Februar 2015)

Ich will hier mal Need For Speed Rivals anprangern: Man muss sich 15 Minuten lang Tutorialvideos ansehen wie man Gas gibt. Dann muss man die andere Rolle (man kann/muss Cop und Verbrecher anspielen) spielen und muss Alles nochmal machen..


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Februar 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Du hälst EA doch auch für dumm, oder? Beruht vielleicht auf Gegenseitigkeit.  Aber ne wirklich der durchschnittliche Spieler und all die darunter sind eben nicht die hellsten. Ist doch nicht nur bei Spielen so, sondern auch im alltäglichen Leben.
> 
> Viele Spiele sind aber auch wirklich voller Details, die man erst innerhalb paar Stunden Gameplay lernt. Finde ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht schlimm und Spiele heutzutage führen Features eigentlich gut und Stück für Stück ein. Solange man auch Spaß dabei hat, ist doch alles okay.



Nein, ich halte die absolut nicht für dumm. Ich hab nur das Gefühl, dass solche Entscheidungen von Leuten getroffen werden, die selbst nicht spielen, um Aktionäre zu beruhigen, die kein Interesse an Spielen haben. Ergebnis sind dann Spiele für Spieler, die eigentlich gar nicht spielen wollen, sondern sich nur langweilen und eine möglichst spektakulär inszenierte, aber flache Beschäftigung suchen, um sich abzulenken.

Das ist wie in der Musikindustrie, die möglichst glatt produzierte, unauffällige, radiokompatible Ohrwürmer machen für Leute, die keine Musik mögen, aber auch die Stille, z. B. im Büro nicht ertragen.


----------



## OField (8. Februar 2015)

"....and it's gone"  <- meine Hoffnung, dass EA je wieder ein gutes anspruchsvolles Spiel produzieren wird.


----------



## huenni87 (8. Februar 2015)

Zeigt doch worauf EA in den nächsten Jahren hinaus will. Ist wie bei den Gewinnspielen im TV. Die sind doch mit Absicht selbst von nem 3 Jährigen zu lösen weil sie dann wissen das mehr zum Telefon greifen und Anrufen. So wird es auch bei den Games immer mehr werden. Kinderleichte Free2Play Games die jeder Depp in 2min beherrscht und die einen im ersten Moment heiß machen weiterzuzocken aber dann ab nem gewissen Punkt mit Microtransaktionen dazu nötigen Euros locker zu machen.

Im Handyspielemarkt ist das ja schon normales Tagesgeschäft.


----------



## BattlefieldDoktor (8. Februar 2015)

In den allerseltensten Fällen spiele ich mit einer Anleitung und bei den EA-Spielen hatte ich mich bisher in der Regel intuitiv richtig im Spiel bewegt, so dass es mir nie zu schwer vor kam.  Die Leute von EA Games sollten sich mal an EVE-Online setzen, das ist wirklich ein Brocken bei dem viele Leute schon in der ersten Stunde aufgeben, weil sie es nicht verstehen wie es funktioniert.


----------



## Enisra (8. Februar 2015)

ich weiß nicht, war der Typ zufällig bei Nintendo?
Ich meine das ist alles andere als wirklich gute PR, vorallem in anbetracht dessen das eher Easy to Learn, Hard to Master eine bessere Designphilosophie und vorallem ja, wo ist denn der Einstieg in ein Spiel heute noch wirklich schwer?
Das will doch auch keiner außer ein paar Freaks die denken das Spieldesign seinen Peak vor 20 Jahren hatte


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2015)

Also ich finde kaum ein Spiel wirklich schwierig. Erst recht nicht die von EA. Schwierig sind in meinen Augen eher Titel wie X3 und Co. Oder werden die potentiellen Gamer immer grenzdebiler ??


----------



## Chrissi9111 (8. Februar 2015)

lol zu schwer? alles wird immer leichter und einfacher gemacht
damals beim snes musste man bei mamchen spielen noch oft ein boss kampf bestreiten bis 
heuzutage sind die bosse ein klacks


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2015)

Das geht doch schon bei Tutorials los wo es heißt. Jetzt ducken, jetzt kriechen, jetzt springen. Fehlt nur noch "vergiß nicht zu atmen und auf den Topf zu gehen". Depperter geht nimmer. Und bei manchen Spielen machen solche "Tutorials" gefühlt 25% der Spieldauer aus. Dabei sind 99% dieser Dinge offensichtlich wozu ich keine Anleitung benötige.


----------



## USA911 (8. Februar 2015)

Wie wäre es mit einer ordentlichen Bedienungsanleitung. Ein ordentliches Tutorial würde den Einstieg und die Grundlagen auch vermitteln...

Gleiche Tastenbelegung für alle Spiele? Wird eher mehr Probleme aufwerfen, wenn auf einmal alle Genre die gleichen belegungen haben. Da dann eher eine ordentliches Menü, wo man alle Tasten nach seinem Wunsch belegen kann. Oder einfach im Origin-Profil, die Tastatur Einstellung speichern und dann in den neuen Spielen diese Übernehmen können. Dann hätte jeder immer seine eigene Tastaturbelegung, die ihm gefällt...


----------



## martinsan (8. Februar 2015)

Wieso habe ich das Gefühl, dass das einfach eine andere Art ist noch mehr seichten Konsolenmist und noch mehr Quicktime-Events auf den PC zu porten und zu verkaufen ?


----------



## BiJay (8. Februar 2015)

Viele scheinen nicht lesen zu können. Es wird gesagt, dass die Spiele zu schwer zu lernen sind. Das hat direkt nicht umbedingt etwas mit der Schwierigkeit des Spiels zu tun. Die Spiele von den 80er und 90ern waren oft sogar einfach zu erlernen, da sie einfach nicht so viele Funktionen hatten. Wenn dann wird hier eher die Komplexität der Spiele angekreidet.


----------



## USA911 (8. Februar 2015)

Also bei Sim City haben alle Spieler versagt, denn da hat noch keiner verstanden wie er den Verkehr richtig regelt


----------



## OptikRec0rds (8. Februar 2015)

rip battlefront rest in piece..


----------



## Enisra (8. Februar 2015)

OptikRec0rds schrieb:


> rip battlefront rest in piece..



Random EA Flame incoming


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Februar 2015)

Demnächst sieht dann die Steuerung auf Gamepad so aus:

Drücke A: Spiel beginnen.
Drücke X: Endsequenz sehen.
Drücke Y: DLCs kaufen.
Drücke B: Komplette Daten der Festplatte an den Hersteller übertragen.


----------



## man1ac (8. Februar 2015)

"Unsere Spiele sind zu schwer zu lernen" 

??? 
Arbeitet der echt  bei EA oder was!
Die Lernkurve bei EA geht woll eher Konstant in denn Keller, 
was muss man da noch großartig lernen.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Viele scheinen nicht lesen zu können. Es wird gesagt, dass die Spiele zu schwer zu lernen sind. Das hat direkt nicht umbedingt etwas mit der Schwierigkeit des Spiels zu tun. Die Spiele von den 80er und 90ern waren oft sogar einfach zu erlernen, da sie einfach nicht so viele Funktionen hatten. Wenn dann wird hier eher die Komplexität der Spiele angekreidet.



Komplexität ? Das ich nicht lache. Das ist doch nur wieder eine flaue Begründung um im nächsten Teil noch weniger im Basisspiel unterzubringen um dann noch mehr DLC zu verkaufen. Ein Unity ist in dem Sinne auch komplex oder ein FC4. Trotzdem leicht zu lernen. Das mit dem zu schwer zu lernen ist nur wieder eine dünne Ausrede.


----------



## Chronik (8. Februar 2015)

"Sind Electronic Art's Spiele zu schwer?", ... bitte wasn das für eine Frage?
Nun ich besitze keine EA Games (damals hatte ich FIFA für eine PSP), weil mir der ganze anmelde Prozess zuwider ist. Zumal auch meine Persönlichen Daten ausspioniert werden und diese Daten gehn nun keinen was an und schon mal gar nicht ein Publisher/Spieleentwickler.

Mal ehrlich mit PC seh ich da keine Probleme
Maus: Links: Schießen, Rechts: Aimen (Zielen), Mausrad: Nachladen (ggf. waffenwechsel)
Tastatur: WASD bewegung (W: vor bewegen, A: nach links Strafen, S: rückbewegung, D: nach rechts Strafen), Leertaste (Spacebar): Springen, STRG: Ducken , Shift: Sprint, C: kann auch Zielen (Aimen) sein, R: kann auch Nachladen sein, Q E F: weitere Aktionen.


----------



## USA911 (8. Februar 2015)

Das einzige Spiel, wo ich immer nach x Stunden in einem Lernprozess feststecke und wo ich noch nicht alles ausgefeilt habe ist bisher ARMA 2/3, denn das ist ein Spiel was eine verdammt hohe Komplexität hat...


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2015)

Keine Frage. Arma2 steht auch in der Tradition von Flashpoint Cold War Crisis. Und ist trotz starker Hardwarebelastung ein Top Spiel. Im Gegensatz zu einem Mainstreamigen Flashpoint Red River und Co, die mal abgesehen vom Namen Flashpoint nichts mehr mit dem Ursprung zu tun haben.

Es ist kein stumpfer Egoshooter sondern ein Taktikshooter. Und auf höchstem Schwierigkeitsgrad ist man ohne Map lesen aufgeschmissen, Kein Icon weißt einen darauf hin wo man sich gerade befindet, jeder Schuß kann der tödliche sein. Es gibt keinerlei Autoheal.....


----------



## BigKahuna01 (8. Februar 2015)

Ich unterstelle EA grundsätzlich erstmal, dass die sehr genau wissen, was sie da sagen und mit einer Vereinfachung der Spiele bewirken. Nur glaub ich nicht, dass das langfristig genauso gut läuft wie momentan. Dass die meisten Zocker mit jahrelanger Erfahrung keine Probleme haben, insbesondere die heutigen EA-Spiele zu meistern, ist ja klar. Dass in einer Zeit, in der Videospiele immer mehr zum Mainstream werden, aber auch weniger talentierte oder erfahrene Leute Videospiele spielen, ist auch nachvollziehbar.
Die Frage ist dann: Vergrauelt EA mit seiner Strategie mehr Hardcorespieler als man Casual Gamer hinzugewinnt? Denn ich fühle mich bei Spielen die mich nicht fordern schnell gelangweilt. Und oft hat man dann einfach das Gefühl, aus dem Spiel hätte mehr gemacht werden können. Eine Vereinfachung zu dem Grad, an dem COD und die neuen BF Titel z.B. sind, nimmt da nicht auch einfach schon die Qualität Schaden? Sind die Casual Gamer vielleicht mangels Erfahrung wesentlich anspruchsloser, was die Qualität eines Spiels angeht, aber zahlen die auf Dauer den Vorbestellerpreis von dem vielen Mist, der heutzutage als AAA-Titel verkauft wird oder sind das eher die echten Zocker, die einfach noch nicht enttäuscht genug sind oder das Geld für ihr Hobby locker genug sitzen haben? Selbst wenn das alles die Arbeit eines Publishers leichter machen sollte, die Entwickler von solchen Spielern werden dann ungefähr so für ihre Arbeit gewürdigt wie die Leute, die bei McDonalds die Buletten auf den Grill klatschen. Also gar nicht. Und das werden die auch nicht auf Dauer mitmachen, denn ich glaube schon, dass viele von denen auch künstlerische Ansprüche haben, die durch EAs Weichspül-Strategie nicht befriedigt werden.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Februar 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Viele scheinen nicht lesen zu können. Es wird gesagt, dass die Spiele zu schwer zu lernen sind. Das hat direkt nicht umbedingt etwas mit der Schwierigkeit des Spiels zu tun. Die Spiele von den 80er und 90ern waren oft sogar einfach zu erlernen, da sie einfach nicht so viele Funktionen hatten. Wenn dann wird hier eher die Komplexität der Spiele angekreidet.



Aber auch hier muss man sich die Frage stellen was denn so komplex sein soll an den heutigen Spielen?

Komplexe Spiele gibts erst wieder seitdem der Indie Markt so attraktiv geworden ist und Spiele wie DayZ und Star Citizen buchstäblich dafür verantwortlich sind.
Das sind / werden 2 sehr anspruchsvolle Spiel die eben kein 08/15 Publisher in ihr Programm sehen wollte und auf einmal gibts wieder Survivalspiele und Weltraumspiele so langsam wie Sand am Meer.

Was ich damit sagen möchte. Wie begründet man diese komische Behauptung dass Spiele angeblich zu komplex seien?
Nur weil man eine gewisse Einspielzeit benötigt? Das ist völlig normal denn es gibt überall im Leben eine Lern und Motivationskurve... aber das versteht so manch eine Industrie wohl nicht.
Die hätten am liebsten einen Konsumzombie der überteuerte Preise für selbstlaufende Gesichtslose Unterhaltung bezahlen und trotzdem sehr zufrieden sind.

Man muss einige Ansätze haben um eine gewisse Progression und Motivation aufzubauen. Ist die Lernkurve flach dann ist das Spiel einfach nur langweilig 

So ein Spiel wie Deus Ex ist nur so gut geworden weil es eben so komplex und eher langsam zugänglich ist. Das Spiel ist auf eine bestimmte Spielzeit optimiert und die Lernkurve / Handlung
würde auf das Spiel zugeschnitten damit der Spieler sich selber entwickeln kann.
Deus Ex Invisible War ist genau das perfekte Beispiel dafür wie eine nicht vorhandene Komplexität das Spiel kaputt machen kann.

Ein sehr gutes Spiel muss leicht zu lernen aber schwer zu meistern sein.
Ist ein Spiel leicht zu meistern dann macht es mir persönlich keinen Spaß weil ich in meiner Intelligenz leicht beleidigt fühle (als Erwachsener)
Ich habe erst letztens wieder gemerkt wie extrem verwöhnt wir heutzutage doch sind als ich ältere Ego Shooter gespielt habe 

Ich hatte wirklich ein leicht überforderndes Gefühl als ich HL2, Doom3 oder Chaser gespielt habe. Heutzutage wird man so stark an die Hand genommen sodass man es oft gar nicht mal richtig merkt.
In den älteren Spielen musste man sich einfach selber mehr Gedanken machen weil man nur selten an die Leine genommen wurde wie heute 

Was bedeutet das? 
Wir empfinden für ältere Spiele eine größere Spieltiefe weil man selber mehr Gedanken in die Mechanik des Spiels investieren* muss* um Erfolgreich zu sein.
Heutige Spiele sind sehr oft so flach weil der Entwickler so viele Sicherheitsvorkehrungen eingebaut hat. Sie haben Angst dass Spieler einfach zu dumm und zu schlecht sind um
das "richtige" Erlebnis zu erhalten.

Spiele können nur dann komplex sein wenn man sich damit beschäftigen muss um sie zu verstehen aber genau das ist ein Dorn im Auge vieler Leute. Die Branche soll nämlich zu einem Schnelldreher werden
um viel Geld am Massenmarkt zu verdienen. 
Diesen Luxus können & wollen sich nur die wenigstens leisten


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2015)

Oder die Publisher halten die Kunden für grenzdebil. Auch keine schöne Vorstellung....


----------



## Wut-Gamer (8. Februar 2015)

> Demnach benötige der durchschnittliche Spieler rund zwei Stunden zur Erlernung eines einfachen Videospiels.



Tja, wenn das Spiel dann schon nach 5 Stunden vorbei ist, ist das in der Tat zu lang.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2015)

2 h ?? Für komplexe Spiele wie z.B. X3 brauch ich deutlich länger. Auch Spiele wie Fallout haben eine stärkere Lernkurve. Mal davon abgesehen. Aber seit wann hat EA komplexe Spiele ? Mal Bioware-Titel wie die RPGs der Reihe Dragon Origins oder die Mass Effect-Reihe ausgenommen ? Die NFS-Titel können damit genauso wenig gemeint sein wie Die Sims oder so.

Bei zukünftigen Titeln setze ich am ehesten bei Star Citizen auf sehr hohe Komplexität. Und auch beim neuen Mass Effect setze ich auf eine größere Lernkurve als bei Standardkost. Bei normalen Shootern gibts da weniger zu lernen. Weil die Grundprinzipien hier quasi immer gleich sind und die Spiele sich in den wichtigsten Grundfunktionen nur sehr selten drastisch unterscheiden.


----------



## Enisra (8. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber seit wann hat EA komplexe Spiele ?



Madden?


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2015)

Gut, das Game kenne ich nicht, da ich American Football von den Regeln her nicht kenne und daher ein solches Spiel für mich keinen Sinn macht. Aber das Gros der Spiele von EA die ich kenne sind nicht gerade als komplex zu bezeichnen. Zumindestens nicht so komplex, daß ich das extra als Erschwernis ansehen würde. Da ist ein Kaliber wie X3 schon eine ganz andere Hausnummer.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Keine Frage. Arma2 steht auch in der Tradition von Flashpoint Cold War Crisis. Und ist trotz starker Hardwarebelastung ein Top Spiel. Im Gegensatz zu einem Mainstreamigen Flashpoint Red River und Co, die mal abgesehen vom Namen Flashpoint nichts mehr mit dem Ursprung zu tun haben.
> 
> Es ist kein stumpfer Egoshooter sondern ein Taktikshooter. Und auf höchstem Schwierigkeitsgrad ist man ohne Map lesen aufgeschmissen, Kein Icon weißt einen darauf hin wo man sich gerade befindet, jeder Schuß kann der tödliche sein. Es gibt keinerlei Autoheal.....



Das liegt auch daran, dass die bei ArmA 1-3 die Originalentwickler von Operation Flahspoint Cold War Crisis sind. ArmA ist also quasi die innofizielle Fortsetzung von Operation Flashpoint. Sie konnten die Titel nur nicht so nennen, weil sie damals von Codemasters weg sind und der Publisher weiterhin die Namensrechte hatte. Die haben dann ja mit einem anderen Entwickler Dragon Rising und Red River gemacht.
Das nur mal zur Info.

Und ja, das sind einige der wenigen wirklichen komplexen Spiele der heutigen Zeit. Wenn da jemand wirklich mal nicht klarkommen sollte, dann ist das was anderes. Diese Spiele sind ja wirklich ziemlich speziell, da muss man das Ganze mögen.
Aber bei EA Spielen? Die Grundmechanik/Steuerung kann selbst ein sechsjähriger in wenigen Minuten lernen. Wo die Schußtaste, was die Passtaste ist, das kapiert doch jeder in ein paar Minuten bei einem Fifa. Das kann man selbst mit einem Kind problemlos spielen.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Februar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Madden?



Basiert auf einem Sport und hat in erster Linie nichts mit EA zu tun.
Aber vll können sie ja auch die Regeln bei so einem Spiel so stark ändern damit absolut jeder sofort zum Pro wird 

"Wofür überhaupt Knöpfe? Steuere einfach mit dem Stick richtung Gegner denn die restliche Mechanik und Planung geschieht vollautomatisch" 
2016 Next Gen


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Februar 2015)

> Demnach benötige der durchschnittliche Spieler rund zwei Stunden zur Erlernung eines einfachen Videospiels.



Ich versteh die Aufregung nicht, die hier wieder geschoben wird und auch nicht, warum sich hier mancher beleidigt fühlt. Was rennen hier für Leute rum? Richtig! Erfahrene Spieler, von denen die meisten 10 Jahre oder mehr spielen. Leute, die Erfahrung und Übung mit teilweise deutlich komplexeren Games haben und sich daher schnell in "simplere" Spiele wie DA:I oder BF4 rein finden. Die Rede ist aber, wie zitiert, vom *Durchschnittsspieler*, der Familie, Arbeit usw. hat. Der braucht nunmal in der Regel länger, um sich in ein Spiel rein zu fuchsen. Verständlicherweise, weil er eben noch andere Dinge zu tun und vermutlich auch noch andere Hobbies hat. Hier ist nicht von "dem Spieler" die Rede, sondern vom modernen "Durchschnittsspieler". Oder anders: Der Casual-Gamer, der vlt. auch mal eher Facebook-Spiele gibt, als Wasteland 2 oder Baldurs Gate.

Ich selbst hab ne halbe Stunde gebraucht, um mich in die grundlegenden Mechaniken von Inquisition rein zu fuchsen. Aber auch nur, weil ich nichts anderes zu tun habe. Ausbildung, lernen, Freizeit. So sieht mein aktueller Tagesablauf aus. Daher habe ich auch die Zeit und den freien Kopf für sowas. Andere haben das nicht. Das hat nichts mit Verdummung zu tun und auch nicht damit, dass EA die Spieler für blöde hält. Die Aussage im Artikel wird offensichtlich völlig falsch interpretiert. 

Hier muss ich sagen: Ja, für den Casual-Gamer sind Spiele wie DA:I, Battlefield usw. komplex. Für mich selbst nicht. Für viele andere hier auch nicht. Aber was den Durchschnittsspieler angeht, muss ich dem EA-Sprecher zustimmen. Beispiele dafür kenn ich genug. Und das sind mit Sicherheit keine dummen Menschen.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das liegt auch daran, dass die bei ArmA 1-3 die Originalentwickler von Operation Flahspoint Cold War Crisis sind. ArmA ist also quasi die innofizielle Fortsetzung von Operation Flashpoint. Sie konnten die Titel nur nicht so nennen, weil sie damals von Codemasters weg sind und der Publisher weiterhin die Namensrechte hatte. Die haben dann ja mit einem anderen Entwickler Dragon Rising und Red River gemacht.
> Das nur mal zur Info.
> 
> Und ja, das sind einige der wenigen wirklichen komplexen Spiele der heutigen Zeit. Wenn da jemand wirklich mal nicht klarkommen sollte, dann ist das was anderes. Diese Spiele sind ja wirklich ziemlich speziell, da muss man das Ganze mögen.
> Aber bei EA Spielen? Die Grundmechanik/Steuerung kann selbst ein sechsjähriger in wenigen Minuten lernen. Wo die Schußtaste, was die Passtaste ist, das kapiert doch jeder in ein paar Minuten bei einem Fifa. Das kann man selbst mit einem Kind problemlos spielen.



Das mit Codemasters hab ich gewußt. War bei Cold War Crisis und den ganzen Addons Day1-Käufer. 

Ich hatte nur gehofft, daß Codemasters nach dem Behalten der OFP-Lizenzen in der Lage ist von Bohemia aus dem ersten Teil zu lernen. Oder spätestens ab Armed Assault 1. Stattdessen haben sie es weder bei Red River noch bei Dragon Rising auch nur ansatzweise geschafft, das OFP-Feeling 1:1 zu treffen.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Februar 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hier muss ich sagen: Ja, für den Casual-Gamer sind Spiele wie DA:I, Battlefield usw. komplex. Für mich selbst nicht. Für viele andere hier auch nicht. Aber was den Durchschnittsspieler angeht, muss ich dem EA-Sprecher zustimmen. Beispiele dafür kenn ich genug. Und das sind mit Sicherheit keine dummen Menschen.



Für diese Leute kann man ja dann extra/spezielle Spiele entwickeln und muss nicht immer "gestandene" Spielereihen vercasualisieren. Z.B. einen extra Battlefieldableger, der ganz einfach gespielt werden kann, aber die normale Reihe lässt man in Ruhe. Das würde ich viel vernünftiger finden statt ständig die normalen Reihen immer mehr zu vereinfachen.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2015)

Oder Hardcorereihen sterben lassen. Es kann nicht sein, daß man seine ursprüngliche Kundschaft vor den Kopf stößt, nur um die Casuals zu bedienen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Februar 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Für diese Leute kann man ja dann extra/spezielle Spiele entwickeln und muss nicht immer "gestandene" Spielereihen vercasualisieren. Z.B. einen extra Battlefieldableger, der ganz einfach gespielt werden kann, aber die normale Reihe lässt man in Ruhe. Das würde ich viel vernünftiger finden statt ständig die normalen Reihen immer mehr zu vereinfachen.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Auch wenn ich jetzt mal behaupten würde, dass es aus finanzieller Sicht durchaus Sinn macht, bekannte Marken entsprechend anzupassen. Idealismus und Kundennähe ist bei EA sowieso ein Fremdwort.  

Aber das ist ja bei dem Thema erstmal irrelevant. ^^ Letztlich geht es nur um die Frage: Sind moderne Spiele für den Casual-Gamer immernoch zu komplex? Es ist nicht die Rede davon, dass EA uns für Trisomie 21-Kinder hält. Die rede ist  von Lebensumständen, wie Arbeit, andere Hobbies, Familie usw. Dinge, die auch viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Und ja, sind sie. DA3 z.B. ist für einen durchschnittlichen Spieler durchaus sehr komplex. Umfangreich, jede Menge Möglichkeiten, Entscheidungsfreiheiten, taktische Möglichkeiten (Combos usw.)...Dass sich Kenner und erfahrene Spieler damit weniger schwer tun, steht außer Frage. Das ist klar.

Ich hab auch keinerlei Verständnis dafür, wie man bei sowas (was ja viele hier offenbar tun) mit Wörtern wie "Verdummung" usw. um sich werfen kann.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2015)

Wer sich mit einer Sache beschäftigen will, sollte sich halt die Zeit nehmen. Und wenn er dafür länger braucht. Es zwingt ihn ja keiner das Spiel innerhalb von 1 oder 2 Wochenenden durchzuspielen. Und wenn er zeitlich länger dafür braucht ist dies doch kein Beinbruch. Aber deswegen nur damit ein Casualspieler nur 10 h für ein Spiel benötigt ein Spiel soweit zu vereinfachen ist imho der falsche Weg. Außerdem fördert die Komplexität auch die Beschäftigung der grauen Zellen.

Bei anderen Hobbys wird es mir ja auch nicht leichter gemacht (Beispiele wie Münzen Sammeln, Briefmarken oder was auch immer). Und das sollte auch nicht der Sinn der Sache sein. Da bin ich auch gefordert. Und wenn ich ein Pensum einer Hobby"aufgabe" nicht jetzt schaffe wird der weitere Teil halt auf die andere Freizeit verschoben. Das ist doch nicht das Problem.


----------



## PCamateur (8. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Oder Hardcorereihen sterben lassen. Es kann nicht sein, daß man seine ursprüngliche Kundschaft vor den Kopf stößt, nur um die Casuals zu bedienen.



Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht ist das gar nicht so blöd, wenn der Casualmarkt größer ist, gleich viel zahlt und mit weniger Aufwand bedient werden kann.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Februar 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Für diese Leute kann man ja dann extra/spezielle Spiele entwickeln und muss nicht immer "gestandene" Spielereihen vercasualisieren. Z.B. einen extra Battlefieldableger, der ganz einfach gespielt werden kann, aber die normale Reihe lässt man in Ruhe. Das würde ich viel vernünftiger finden statt ständig die normalen Reihen immer mehr zu vereinfachen.



Wie? Du schlägst tatsächlich vor dass Publisher auf gutes Geld verzichtet und spezielle Versionen anfertigt?
Schäm dich! 

Spaß bei Seite. Die schaffen es ja nicht mal eine bestimmte Version ordentlich zu entwickeln also braucht man von speziellen Versionen gar nicht mal träumen.

Leider müssen wir der Realität ins Auge sehen und einsehen dass das die negative Seite des Massenmarktes ist.
Wir können nur noch den Indies danken dass wir selbst heute noch besondere Spielkonzepte geboten bekommen bzw. dass bestimmte Genres ihre Wiederauferstehung erleben.
Minecraft, DayZ, Star Citizen und Amnesia um die (mir) bekanntesten hervorzuheben.

Minecraft ist komplex aber wiederrum auch sehr einfach weil man dafür einfach seine eigene Fantasie anregen muss (sehr viele folgten den Ideen)
DayZ ist vor allem durch sein Gesundheitssystem extrem komplex geworden (vielie Survival Spiele folgten sofort nach auch z.b. von einem Sony)
Star Citizen wird ein mächtig großes (Online) Weltraumspiel werden und das obwohl dieses Genre quasi tot war. Genre Wiedergeburt (vor allem wegen VR)
Amnesia zeigt den heutigen möchtegern AAA Spielen worauf es bei einem Horror Spiel überhaupt ankommt. (Als Beispiel folgten Outlast und Alien:Isolation z.b.)

Aber auch Spiele wie Dark Souls punkten heute mit ihrem Schwierigkeitsgrad und Frustfaktor bei den Spielern die so langsam die Lust an unserem einfachem Einheitsbrei verloren haben 

Publisher haben sich in ihren Spielen selber in die Ecke gedrängt und Risikobereitschaft ist sehr stark zurückgegangen. Heute müssen die Indies es vormachen damit größere Entwickler
ebenfalls einen Grund haben nachziehen zu können.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2015)

Ich finde es daneben. Weil der Hardcoremarkt erst die Firmen groß gemacht hat. Die Casualgamer sind jetzt die Abstauber. Und die könnte man bedienen in dem man sie fordert, sich in die Materie einzuarbeiten. Wie gesagt bei anderen Hobbys wirds mir auch nicht erleichtert. Da muß ich mir das Wissen auch aneignen und kann nicht darauf hoffen, daß es casualisiert wird.

Das Casualisieren bedient nur die Faulheit der aktuellen Jugend. So sehe ich das. Wollen irgend etwas sich aber damit trotzdem nicht intensiv beschäftigen. Und wenn man es eben heute nicht begreift geht man die Sache beim 2. oder 3. mal an. Dazu fehlt aber heute der Wille und die eigene Ausdauer.


----------



## PCamateur (8. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich finde es daneben. Weil der Hardcoremarkt erst die Firmen groß gemacht hat. Die Casualgamer sind jetzt die Abstauber. Und die könnte man bedienen in dem man sie fordert, sich in die Materie einzuarbeiten. Wie gesagt bei anderen Hobbys wirds mir auch nicht erleichtert. Da muß ich mir das Wissen auch aneignen und kann nicht darauf hoffen, daß es casualisiert wird.
> 
> Das Casualisieren bedient nur die Faulheit der aktuellen Jugend. So sehe ich das. Wollen irgend etwas sich aber damit trotzdem nicht intensiv beschäftigen. Und wenn man es eben heute nicht begreift geht man die Sache beim 2. oder 3. mal an. Dazu fehlt aber heute der Wille und die eigene Ausdauer.



Leider gehts halt hier nicht um moralische Bedenken darüber wer sie groß gemacht hat. Sondern um knallharten Profit. Und da ist halt viel zu holen. Bei Games ist diese Entwicklung halt möglich. Wenn du hobbymäßig Segeln willst, wirst du nicht drumherum kommen es zu lernen in seiner vollsten Komplexität, sonst darfst halt nicht segeln gehen oder säufst ab


----------



## Vordack (8. Februar 2015)

Es ist doch klasse das gezeigt wird daß sich Gedanken um ein intuituves Spieleerlebnis gemacht wird. Echt, ihr kommt mir echt vor wie ein Haufen Hater...

Wollt ihr alle etwa die Zeiten von Bards Tale 1 oder Wasteland 1 oder ähnliche zurück haben? Keine Questmarker, keinerlei Hilfen, rudimentäres Interface, vorgegebene Tastatureinstellungen? Sachen die vor 10 Jahren noch als, moment, "Casual" angesehen worden gehören heute zum guten Ton und werden dankend angenommen (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel). Eben weil sich die Entwickler Gednaken darum machen. Nur weil EA es macht bedeutet daß nicht daß andere es nicht auch machen. 

Ach ja, nebenbei bemerkt ging es hier um die Vereinheitlichung von Spieleinput, nicht um die Spieleerfahrung zu verwässern oder zu verblöden...

Versucht doch nicht in jedem Text krampfhaft etwas negatived herauszulesen...


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2015)

PCamateur schrieb:


> Leider gehts halt hier nicht um moralische Bedenken darüber wer sie groß gemacht hat. Sondern um knallharten Profit. Und da ist halt viel zu holen. Bei Games ist diese Entwicklung halt möglich. Wenn du hobbymäßig Segeln willst, wirst du nicht drumherum kommen es zu lernen in seiner vollsten Komplexität, sonst darfst halt nicht segeln gehen oder säufst ab


Und genauso kann man es auch bei Games machen. Ich mag es nicht, wenn man es nur wegen den Leuten, die keine Zeit investieren wollen auf Krampf vereinfachen will. Wer sich die Zeit nicht nehmen will sollte es eben sein lassen.

Wie gesagt klassische Beispiele sind die klassischen Deppen-Tutorials wie jetzt springen, bücken, kriechen. 

Fehlt nur noch mit der Maus zielen, jetzt linke Maustaste zum schießen nehmen, nachladen... Das ist Deppentutorial in Reinkultur, sorry...

Silent Hunter z.B. ist auch ein Beispiel für Komplexität. Oder ein MS Flugsimulator, diverse Atom-U-Boot-Sims u.s.w. Um solche Spiele ist es eben schade. 

Weil diese durch Casualisierung entweder total versaut würden oder eben daher keine Nachfolger erhalten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Februar 2015)

PCamateur schrieb:


> Leider gehts halt hier nicht um moralische Bedenken darüber wer sie groß gemacht hat. Sondern um knallharten Profit. Und da ist halt viel zu holen. Bei Games ist diese Entwicklung halt möglich. Wenn du hobbymäßig Segeln willst, wirst du nicht drumherum kommen es zu lernen in seiner vollsten Komplexität, sonst darfst halt nicht segeln gehen oder säufst ab


Ich denke, dem ist auch nichts mehr hinzu zufügen.  



Vordack schrieb:


> Es ist doch klasse das gezeigt wird daß sich Gedanken um ein intuituves Spieleerlebnis gemacht wird. Echt, ihr kommt mir echt vor wie ein Haufen Hater...
> 
> Wollt ihr alle etwa die Zeiten von Bards Tale 1 oder Wasteland 1 oder ähnliche zurück haben? Keine Questmarker, keinerlei Hilfen, rudimentäres Interface, vorgegebene Tastatureinstellungen? Sachen die vor 10 Jahren noch als, moment, "Casual" angesehen worden gehören heute zum guten Ton und werden dankend angenommen (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel). Eben weil sich die Entwickler Gednaken darum machen. Nur weil EA es macht bedeutet daß nicht daß andere es nicht auch machen.


Für solche Spiele hab ich aktuell auch gar nicht mehr die Zeit. Gut, dass der große Release-Ansturm erstmal vorbei ist. Jetzt hab ich einzig und allein nur noch Wasteland 2 am Laufen und das genügt mir.  Must Haves, wie Pillars of Eternity oder The Witcher 3 lassen ja noch auf sich warten. Und ich wette, The Witcher 3 wird auch nicht komplexer als ein Dragon Age oder andere EA-RPGs.


Spiele sind nunmal ein Massenmedium geworden, um die Leute zu unterhalten. Einfache Brain Off-Kost, bei der man nicht lange überlegen muss, gibt es doch überall. Oder warum sind stupide, schlecht geschriebene Bücher wie Twilight oder Shades of Grey so erfolgreich? Das gilt auch für Filme. Aber bei Games besteht immernoch die Hoffnung, dass sich der Casual-Spieler auch mal an ältere oder komplexere Spiele heran wagt.

Und da manche hier Dark Souls als Beispiel für schwere/komplexe moderne Spiele ran gezogen haben...naja. Letztlich gibt es auch da die Möglichkeit, bestmöglich zu skillen. Maximaler Damage-Output und man hat keine Probleme. Hat man die Bosse einmal durchschaut, sind sie ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2015)

Damit hast Du (leider) Recht.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. Februar 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Es ist doch klasse das gezeigt wird daß sich Gedanken um ein *intuituves* Spieleerlebnis gemacht wird. Echt, ihr kommt mir echt vor wie ein Haufen Hater...


Ach so nennt man ein simpleres Gamedesign heutzutage 



> Wollt ihr alle etwa die Zeiten von Bards Tale 1 oder Wasteland 1 oder ähnliche zurück haben? Keine Questmarker, keinerlei Hilfen, rudimentäres Interface, vorgegebene Tastatureinstellungen?


Questmarker sind in der Tat sehr umstritten und mir persönlich oft ein Dorn im Auge.
Ja es macht das Spiel einfacher und der Frustmoment wird eigentlich komplett herausgenommen aber ich finde dass diese Hilfe zu stark geworden ist. Für mich ist es auch eine Doppelmoral
vieler Spieler weil Questmarker erwünscht sind, aber ein paar beleuchtete Objekte sind wiederrum ein Grund für den ewigen Shitstorm? naja.

Man braucht nur noch irgendwelche Missionsziele auswählen und man weiß ganz genau was man aufheben muss, was man drücken muss, wo man genau stehen muss etc.
Durch diese Hilfe analysiert man das Leveldesign überhaupt nicht mehr und man konzentriert sich nur noch auf die eingeblendeten Zielobjekte.

Früher hat man sich leicht verlaufen bzw. man hat oft Schwierigkeiten gehabt einen Weg zu finden weil die Levels einfach anders gebaut wurden.

Gegen eine kleine Orientierungshilfe habe ich nix einzuwenden aber mMn. sind die Questmarker zu extrem geworden.
Ich denke dass man mit einem guten Game -und Leveldesign sehr viele Probleme lösen kann aber genau hier entwickelt man sich kaum bis gar nicht weiter.

Ganz schlimm sind langsam die ganzen 08/15 Sandbox Spiele... furchtbar diese Entwicklung und seelenloser gehts fast nicht mehr.



> Sachen die vor 10 Jahren noch als, moment, "Casual" angesehen worden gehören heute zum guten Ton und werden dankend angenommen (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel). Eben weil sich die Entwickler Gednaken darum machen. Nur weil EA es macht bedeutet daß nicht daß andere es nicht auch machen.


Also vor 10 Jahren hatte ich nicht das Gefühl dass Spiele so stark an den Casualmarkt angepasst wurden wie heute.
Früher hatte man noch wenigstens die Kontrolle über den Spieler während man Knöpfe druckt, sich duckt oder wo springt.

Ich verstehe es dass man bestimmte Frustmomente des Spielers eliminieren möchte, aber diese Momente gehören eben leider genau so dazu wie die schönsten Momente.
Man erinnert sich bis heute an bestimmte Momente des Spiels weil es einfach sehr schwer war oder nicht?



> Ach ja, nebenbei bemerkt ging es hier um die Vereinheitlichung von Spieleinput, nicht um die Spieleerfahrung zu verwässern oder zu verblöden...
> Versucht doch nicht in jedem Text krampfhaft etwas negatived herauszulesen...



Genau weil ja auch ein "durschnittlicher" Spieler ca. 2 Stunden für den Spieleinput braucht... gerade für EAs Spiele. 
Was meint man denn mit dem Spieleinput überhaupt? Die Steuerung ist heute schon flächendeckend in jedem Spiel seines Genres absolut gleich.


----------



## moeykaner (9. Februar 2015)

Die Taktikansicht bei Dragon Age Inquisition ist in der Tat ein einziger Krampf!


----------



## PCamateur (9. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und genauso kann man es auch bei Games machen. Ich mag es nicht, wenn man es nur wegen den Leuten, die keine Zeit investieren wollen auf Krampf vereinfachen will. Wer sich die Zeit nicht nehmen will sollte es eben sein lassen.
> 
> Wie gesagt klassische Beispiele sind die klassischen Deppen-Tutorials wie jetzt springen, bücken, kriechen.
> 
> ...



Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich bei manchen Games (je nach Genre) nicht ganz unfroh darüber bin. Wenn ich von der Arbeit nach Hause komme und noch Lust habe noch ein bisschen zu zocken, dann will ich mich da nicht reinfuchsen und ewig brauchen bis ich klarkomme. Einschalten und loszocken. ABER je nach Genre. Wenn ich einen Sim zocke oder Taktik-Shooter ist klar, dass diese Entwicklung die falsche ist. Aber für ein schnelles Actionadventure bin ich eigentlich froh, dass ich nicht für jeden Fußtritt und handgriff eine eigene Taste brauch, sondern ggf. mit 2 Tasten auf die höchsten Türme klettern kann. 

Wie gesagt, je nach Genre ist diese Entwicklung mMn mehr oder weniger zu verurteilen, manchmal vllt sogar begrüßenswert. Ist nicht immer alles schlecht, was sich verändert. Wenn es allerdings dazuführt, dass sich Spielereihen verlieren ist es natürlich schade und schlecht. Aber dann ist halt der Markt für diese Spiele so klein geworden, dass es sich schlicht nicht mehr auszahlt, diesen aus reiner Nächstenliebe zu beliefern.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. Februar 2015)

PCamateur schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, je nach Genre ist diese Entwicklung mMn mehr oder weniger zu verurteilen, manchmal vllt sogar begrüßenswert. Ist nicht immer alles schlecht, was sich verändert. Wenn es allerdings dazuführt, dass sich Spielereihen verlieren ist es natürlich schade und schlecht. Aber dann ist halt der Markt für diese Spiele so klein geworden, dass es sich schlicht nicht mehr auszahlt, diesen aus reiner Nächstenliebe zu beliefern.



Das ist ein guter Absatz und spiegelt ungefähr auch meine Meinung zu diesem Thema ganz gut.

Aber muss man sich fragen warum der Markt aufeinmal so klein für ein Spiel werden kann. Woran liegt das? 
Liegt das am übersättigtem Kunden? An zu hohen Erwartungen der Publisher/Aktioniären/Investoren?
oder vielleicht an der immer schlechteren Qualität und den Verkaufszahlen?

Ich bin der Meinung dass die Hersteller es selber in der Hand haben wie groß der Markt für ein Spiel wird und wie groß ihre Mühen sind.

Weltraumspiele waren tot bevor Star Citizen neue Impulse gesetzt hat -> Der Markt war nicht vorhanden
Dark Souls haben das "Frust-Genre" wieder zum Leben erweckt -> Hersteller haben aber absichtlich jegliche Frustmomente eliminieren wollen
Amnesia belebte das Horror Genre so stark wie kein anderes Spiel -> Genre war quasi ebenfalls kaum noch vorhanden und selbst Resident Evil wurde zu einem CoD Abklatsch

Was lernen wir daraus? All diese Genres / Spielkonzepte wurden absichtlich vernachlässigt weil es schlichtweg nicht mehr in die moderne Vorstellung bestimmter Branchen-Heinis gepasst hat.
Durch bestimmte Zielvorgaben war man schon fast dazu verpflichtet nur noch auf aktuell "erfolgreiche" Projekte zuzugreifen um einen finanziellen Schaden zu vermeiden.

Spiele wie CoD und GTA glänzen mit ihren Verkaufszahlen und sämtliche andere Hersteller / Publisher blicken neidisch auf das ganze Geld und versuchen krampfhaft
an diesen Erfolg anzuknüpfen. Durch diese Politik braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn bestimmte Genres fast gänzlich von der Bildfläche verschwunden sind 

Edit:
Star Citizen ist ein perfektes Beispiel dafür dass es eben doch einen Markt für jede Art von Spiel gibt.
Ich habe eigentlich zu 90% nie etwas von diesem Genre gehalten und Star Citizen beeindruckt mich auf ganzer Linie 

In Kombination mit VR kommt das Ding zu 100% in meine Spielesammlung... das schreibt jemand der dieses Genre ignoriert hat.


----------



## Saji (9. Februar 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ach ja, nebenbei bemerkt ging es hier um die Vereinheitlichung von Spieleinput, nicht um die Spieleerfahrung zu verwässern oder zu verblöden...
> 
> Versucht doch nicht in jedem Text krampfhaft etwas negatived herauszulesen...



ich weiß allerdings nicht wie Mehrfachbelegungen der Tasten auf Tastaturen und Gamepads zur Vereinfachung des Inputs beitragen sollen. Das ist ja eher kontrapoduktiv wenn Taste A auf dem Controller je nach Situation was anderes bewirkt. Einfach in der Bedienung ja, aber in der Praxis geht sowas ja heute bereits in die Hose (Stichwort kontextsensitive Steuerung). Um den Input zu vereinfachen muss man über kurz oder lang auch die Aktionen im Spiel einschränken. Je weniger Aktionen im Spiel benötiigt werden desto einfach wird die Steuerung. Muss nicht heißen das Spiele dadurch weniger "umfangfreich", "komplex" oder "anspruchsvoll" werden, aber genau das wird passieren. Die Spiele sollen so simpel heruntergebrochen werden das sie erstens einwandfrei mit wenigen Tasten und extrem kurzer Einarbeitung spielbar sind, und zweitens sie so eine möglichst große Kundschaft ansprechen - besonders die die sonst mit Reihe X/Genre Y nichts anzufangen wussten weil die Spiele ihnen zu schwer waren; schwer im Sinne von zu viel Input von Nöten, zu viel Info auf einmal.

Wenn man da EA so machen lässt wie sie wollen haben wir bald ein Dragon Age auf Wimmelbild-Niveau.


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (9. Februar 2015)

Es ist in der Tat so das die meisten Spieler sich nicht groß in ein Spiel einarbeiten können oder wollen. Das sehe ich in ganz vielen Spielen so. Auch sind das Leute die in der Regel keine Foren aufsuchen und groß mitdiskutieren, höchstens nur so Sätze von sich geben "alles zu schwer, verbuggt, ich hasse ea usw. Es gibt sicher Ausnahmen aber die breite Masse ist eben nicht so super Erfahren wie das hier einige darstellen wollen.
Ich bin auch ein alter Gamer der am PC seit 1989 zockt und Spiele waren damals größtenteils alles andere als Komplex aber durchaus schwer zu meistern da es viele Hilfen überhaupt nicht gab. Das wären z.b Questmarker, je nach Spiel nichtmal ne Minimap oder Weltkarte, Zielhilfen bei Shootern/Weltraumsims, bei Rennspielen diverse Einstellungen die verhindern das ein Auto ausbricht, Autobremsen und ähnliches. Das könnte man noch ewig so fortführen. Tatsache ist, man musste damals für einfachere Spiele viel mehr Zeit opfern da man bei nem klassischen Rollenspiel oft nur vage Hinweiße bekam wie "Such beim Wasserfall nach dem Eingang der Höhle" wovon es aber 7-8 im Spiel gab und man suchen musste. Die Spieler mussten und waren damal bereit mehr Zeit zu opfern. und es gibt durchaus noch welche, die gerne noch nach etwas Suchen statt nur Quests durchzuklicken und auf einen Marker zu starren.
In MMOPRGS hat die Faulheit der Spieler in den letzten Jahren extrem zugenommen. Vieles wird nicht mehr durchgelesen nur noch weggeklickt und gedacht "Ach der Questmarker zeigt mir das schon"sind aber teilweise noch überfordert wenn der Punkt zwecks 3D Umgebung mal über oder unter ihnen ist. Dazu die ganzen Instanzen mit den vielen Bossgegnern die alle unterschiedliche Taktiken erfordern. Kaum einer rafft sie und der Spieler der sich wirklich Mühe gibt wird ständig von faulen oder lernresistenten Kollegen in den Tot gerissen. Ich sage mal nur MMOS wie Everquest oder besonders WoW zur Klassik Zeit und 40 Mann Raids. Man bin ich damals oft gestorben nur weil der Spieler nebenmir es nicht gepeilt hat 10Meter Abstand zu halten und keine 9,5 Meter da man sonst stirbt. 

Spiele wurden zugunsten von Casual Gamern immer einfacher und Hardcoregamer bekamen dann weniger fürs Geld, dass ist ärgerlich aber aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht absolut verständlich und hätte ich auch so getan. Die Entwickler/Publisher sind kein Wohltätigkeitsverein die uns Spieler Spielspass schenken wollen. Das war vielleicht in den 70er, 80er noch der Fall, heutzutage gibt es zu allem eine Statistik und man schaut nur noch auf Zahlen und wie man mehr Geld mit weniger Leistung machen kann. Anderseits wollen die Leute aber auch immer leichtere Spiele. 
Wer hier ehrlich und auch ein Zocker alter Schule ist, muss eingestehen, dass viele z.b gar nicht mehr so harte Bossfights wie zu WoW Klassikzeiten haben wollen da man A mehr Zeit zur Einstudierung braucht oder B man immer nen Haufen Idioten dabei hat die meinen, ihr anderen packt das schon. Anderes Beispiel Swtor. Ein super einfacher Endboss bei der 1.  8/16er Instanz war Soa. In der 2. Phase schafften es die Leute nicht mal ohne zu sterben von Plattform zu Plattform zu springen. im Story und Normalmodus noch ok aber im Hardcoremodus mit Enrage Timer fatal. Wenn man nicht gerade Glück mit einer erfahrenen kleinen Gilde hat, sind MMOS heute ein Graus und das obwohl sie immer einfacher werden. Von Bots die einem vieles abnehmen will ich erst gar nicht sprechen.

Shooter: Im Grunde spielen sich alle von der Steuerung her gleich doch gerade hier gehen im Multiplayer  viele Spieler den einfachsten weg und besuchen vorher Seiten wie artificialaiming.net oder x22cheats.com kaufen sich einen sogenannten "PrivateHack" für 20-30€ und versauen dann jedem anderem Spieler der das ernsthaft betreiben möchte das Spiel, nur weil sie eben zu Faul sich richtig in die Materie einzuarbeiten oder mal Zielübungen machen. Ohne solche Hilfen würden sie nichtmal auf 9Meter ein großes Scheunentor mit ner Shotgun treffen. 
Auch Rollenspiele sind im großen und ganzen leicht und schnell erlernbar aber eben auch nur von den Leuten die Jahrelang solche Games gespielt haben. Für Spieler die gerne Landwirtschaftssimulator spielen und dann doch mal ein Dragon Age ausprobieren wollen dann ein krasser Unterschied und die brauchen mehr als nur 30min um das Spiel so richtig zu begreifen. Das der LWS14 zum Spiel des Jahres wurde erklärt ja schon einiges.

Natürlich gibt es viele die ein Spiel als leicht ansehen aber viel mehr denen es nicht so leicht fällt und das sieht man in allen Bereichen des Alltags. Ich kann daher denn Hass gegen EA nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Wer mit viel Spielt, vor allem Online und in verschiedenen Genres der bekommt sehr oft mit wie unfähig sich die Leute teilweise anstellen. Im Teamspeak nerven diese dann ebenfalls noch zusätzlich mit dummen Fragen die das Spiel eigentlich schon selbst beantwortet hat. Das dann da der Hardcorebereich ausstirbt weil die Entwickler sich nicht mehr mit dem Support dieser Spieler begnügen wollen, kann ich da nur verstehen. In Mmorpgs ist dann so ein Zwei-Klassen System auch wieder fatal da dann der Casual das gleiche haben will wie der Hardcorespieler und dann überall rumheult wie unfair das doch sei dann gegen diese im PvP zu spielen oder eben das diese Leute diverse Bossfights dann nacher einfacher haben. Natürlich gibt es auch Leute die zwischen Casual und Hardcore stehen aber diese haben auch weit weniger Probleme.




MichaelG schrieb:


> Oder Hardcorereihen sterben lassen. Es kann  nicht sein, daß man seine ursprüngliche Kundschaft vor den Kopf stößt,  nur um die Casuals zu bedienen.



Wenn diese Kundschaft aber nicht soviel Gewinn abwirft und man für diese Extra ein Spiel programmieren muss, dass neben Geld noch viel Zeit kostet, die sie dann nicht für andere Projekte haben für mich eigentlich eine klare Sache was dann passiert. Fair ist das nicht aber das sind alles knallharte Geschäftsmänner. Die intressiert es nicht was der Gamer denkt. Waren die Zahlen bescheiden, wird eine Spielserie abgesetzt. Punkt. Ein Risiko gehen die eher selten ein so wie mit DarkSouls und ist sicher auch ein Grund warum sich Crowdfunding als so erfolgreich erwießen hat. 
Ich finde das auch extrem Schade, sieht man dieses Phänomen auch bei TV-Serien die trotz annehmbarer Zuschauerzahlen einfach abgesetzt werden, noch nichtmal mit einem richtigen Ende, weil unterm Strich keine 30Millionen Gewinn mehr darstehen sonder nur noch 18-20. Stattdessen werden lieber 5-7 neue Sitcoms produziert die nur einen Bruchteil kosten und genauso langweilig sind wie die 100 davor oder wird auf TV Soaps gesetzt. Dummerweiße sind diese dann durch die niedrigen Produktionskosten dann auch bei einer handvoll Zuschauer dann so erfolgreich, dass man Hoffnungen auf ähnliche Serien z.b Stargate dann im Keim ersticken sieht.
Evtl. hat man Teilerfolgen wie mit DarkSouls (3 Millionen ja nicht der Brüller) dann aber auch mal den Mut eigene Reihen für den Hardcoregamer zu entwickeln aber ich glaube das bleibt eher ein Wunschdenken. 




doomkeeper schrieb:


> Weltraumspiele waren tot bevor Star Citizen  neue Impulse gesetzt hat -> Der Markt war nicht vorhanden
> Dark Souls haben das "Frust-Genre" wieder zum Leben erweckt ->  Hersteller haben aber absichtlich jegliche Frustmomente eliminieren  wollen
> Amnesia belebte das Horror Genre so stark wie kein anderes Spiel ->  Genre war quasi ebenfalls kaum noch vorhanden und selbst Resident Evil  wurde zu einem CoD Abklatsch
> 
> ...




Nunja in den 90er Jahren war dieser Markt auch übersättigt und es war zu erwarten das dann irgendwann das Interesse abflaute und nicht weil die Entwickler alles vernachlässigt haben. Wenn es nach denen geht, würde Jahr für Jahr ein neuer Aufguss entstehen. Zwar gab es hin und wieder mal Weltraumsims, diese blieben aber immer weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück. Als einziges Weltraumspiel das sich seit 11 Jahren behaupten kann ist nur noch Eve Online zu nennen das aber auch mehr die Hardcoreleute anspricht. Daneben noch die X-Reihe die aber auch mehr Richtung Hardcore ging und eben kein Spiel war wo es im Minutentakt nen Dogfight gab. Das Interesse bei den Spielern hat in den Jahren da nunmal stark abgenommen, auch im Fernsehen war ein Rückgang feststellbar. 
2. Weltkriegsshooter gabs es vor Jahren wie Sand am Meer, ein Aufguss nach dem anderen und ich dachte das dass nie aufhören würde, zum Glück aber ist das heute wieder auf ein erträgliches Maß zurückgegangen. 
Kennst du doch Aquanox oder Schleichfahrt? Dieses Genre ist seit Jahren toter als Tot und hier wäre ein Schleichfahrt 2 oder ein neues Aquanox auch mal wieder schön und nein Slient Hunter gehört nicht zu diesem Genre und auch da gabs nach dem mehr als vermurksten 5. Teil nichts neues und nein, der Onlinebrowserscheiss zählt nicht als was neues.
Mit Star Citizen könnte es wieder eine Reihe neuer Weltraumspiele geben allerdings muss man hier erstmal abwarten. Wenn man ehrlich ist, war es zwar per Crowdfunding zwar recht erfolgreich, wurde aber erst durch ständige News in Zeitschriften immer interessanter und weil viele mit Chris Roberts was anfangen können. Indie Entwickler bringen in der Tat mehr und mehr solcher Spieler raus, diese sind aber meistens nur Low-Cost und kann auch dazu führen das dass Interesse schnell wieder abflaut. Von Elite Dangerous hört man jetzt auch nicht mehr soviel auch wenn immer wieder News durchsacken wie "Im Feb kommt dickes Update" und ich hab das Gefühl das auch hier das Interesse langsam abflaut. 
Sollte Star Citizen nicht den hohen Erwartungen gerecht werden die viele Spieler derzeit an das Spiel haben, kann es statt neue Impulse auch den Gegenteiligen Effekt auf das Genre haben. Jetzt zu sagen das wird neue Maßstäbe setzen ist erstmal noch Spekulation und bevor man nicht wirklich mehr sieht und man ne anspielbare Version vor sich hat alles evtl. nur Blendwerk. Ich freue mich zwar auch drauf aber ich seh dem ganzen gelassener entgegen denn ich kann schon jetzt die entsetzten Spieler hören die total entäuscht und wutschäumend sämtliche Foren zutexten


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (9. Februar 2015)

Es ist in der Tat so das die meisten Spieler sich nicht groß in ein Spiel einarbeiten können oder wollen. Das sehe ich in ganz vielen Spielen so. Auch sind das Leute die in der Regel keine Foren aufsuchen und groß mitdiskutieren, höchstens nur so Sätze von sich geben "alles zu schwer, verbuggt, ich hasse ea usw. Es gibt sicher Ausnahmen aber die breite Masse ist eben nicht so super Erfahren wie das hier einige darstellen wollen.
Ich bin auch ein alter Gamer der am PC seit 1989 zockt und Spiele waren damals größtenteils alles andere als Komplex aber durchaus schwer zu meistern da es viele Hilfen überhaupt nicht gab. Das wären z.b Questmarker, je nach Spiel nichtmal ne Minimap oder Weltkarte, Zielhilfen bei Shootern/Weltraumsims, bei Rennspielen diverse Einstellungen die verhindern das ein Auto ausbricht, Autobremsen und ähnliches. Das könnte man noch ewig so fortführen. Tatsache ist, man musste damals für einfachere Spiele viel mehr Zeit opfern da man bei nem klassischen Rollenspiel oft nur vage Hinweiße bekam wie "Such beim Wasserfall nach dem Eingang der Höhle" wovon es aber 7-8 im Spiel gab und man suchen musste. Die Spieler mussten und waren damal bereit mehr Zeit zu opfern. und es gibt durchaus noch welche, die gerne noch nach etwas Suchen statt nur Quests durchzuklicken und auf einen Marker zu starren.
In MMOPRGS hat die Faulheit der Spieler in den letzten Jahren extrem zugenommen. Vieles wird nicht mehr durchgelesen nur noch weggeklickt und gedacht "Ach der Questmarker zeigt mir das schon"sind aber teilweise noch überfordert wenn der Punkt zwecks 3D Umgebung mal über oder unter ihnen ist. Dazu die ganzen Instanzen mit den vielen Bossgegnern die alle unterschiedliche Taktiken erfordern. Kaum einer rafft sie und der Spieler der sich wirklich Mühe gibt wird ständig von faulen oder lernresistenten Kollegen in den Tot gerissen. Ich sage mal nur MMOS wie Everquest oder besonders WoW zur Klassik Zeit und 40 Mann Raids. Man bin ich damals oft gestorben nur weil der Spieler nebenmir es nicht gepeilt hat 10Meter Abstand zu halten und keine 9,5 Meter da man sonst stirbt. 

Spiele wurden zugunsten von Casual Gamern immer einfacher und Hardcoregamer bekamen dann weniger fürs Geld, dass ist ärgerlich aber aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht absolut verständlich und hätte ich auch so getan. Die Entwickler/Publisher sind kein Wohltätigkeitsverein die uns Spieler Spielspass schenken wollen. Das war vielleicht in den 70er, 80er noch der Fall, heutzutage gibt es zu allem eine Statistik und man schaut nur noch auf Zahlen und wie man mehr Geld mit weniger Leistung machen kann. Anderseits wollen die Leute aber auch immer leichtere Spiele. 
Wer hier ehrlich und auch ein Zocker alter Schule ist, muss eingestehen, dass viele z.b gar nicht mehr so harte Bossfights wie zu WoW Klassikzeiten haben wollen da man A mehr Zeit zur Einstudierung braucht oder B man immer nen Haufen Idioten dabei hat die meinen, ihr anderen packt das schon. Anderes Beispiel Swtor. Ein super einfacher Endboss bei der 1.  8/16er Instanz war Soa. In der 2. Phase schafften es die Leute nicht mal ohne zu sterben von Plattform zu Plattform zu springen. im Story und Normalmodus noch ok aber im Hardcoremodus mit Enrage Timer fatal. Wenn man nicht gerade Glück mit einer erfahrenen kleinen Gilde hat, sind MMOS heute ein Graus und das obwohl sie immer einfacher werden. Von Bots die einem vieles abnehmen will ich erst gar nicht sprechen.

Shooter: Im Grunde spielen sich alle von der Steuerung her gleich doch gerade hier gehen im Multiplayer  viele Spieler den einfachsten weg und besuchen vorher Seiten wie artificialaiming.net oder x22cheats.com kaufen sich einen sogenannten "PrivateHack" für 20-30€ und versauen dann jedem anderem Spieler der das ernsthaft betreiben möchte das Spiel, nur weil sie eben zu Faul sich richtig in die Materie einzuarbeiten oder mal Zielübungen machen. Ohne solche Hilfen würden sie nichtmal auf 9Meter ein großes Scheunentor mit ner Shotgun treffen. 
Auch Rollenspiele sind im großen und ganzen leicht und schnell erlernbar aber eben auch nur von den Leuten die Jahrelang solche Games gespielt haben. Für Spieler die gerne Landwirtschaftssimulator spielen und dann doch mal ein Dragon Age ausprobieren wollen dann ein krasser Unterschied und die brauchen mehr als nur 30min um das Spiel so richtig zu begreifen. Das der LWS14 zum Spiel des Jahres wurde erklärt ja schon einiges.

Natürlich gibt es viele die ein Spiel als leicht ansehen aber viel mehr denen es nicht so leicht fällt und das sieht man in allen Bereichen des Alltags. Ich kann daher denn Hass gegen EA nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Wer mit viel Spielt, vor allem Online und in verschiedenen Genres der bekommt sehr oft mit wie unfähig sich die Leute teilweise anstellen. Im Teamspeak nerven diese dann ebenfalls noch zusätzlich mit dummen Fragen die das Spiel eigentlich schon selbst beantwortet hat. Das dann da der Hardcorebereich ausstirbt weil die Entwickler sich nicht mehr mit dem Support dieser Spieler begnügen wollen, kann ich da nur verstehen. In Mmorpgs ist dann so ein Zwei-Klassen System auch wieder fatal da dann der Casual das gleiche haben will wie der Hardcorespieler und dann überall rumheult wie unfair das doch sei dann gegen diese im PvP zu spielen oder eben das diese Leute diverse Bossfights dann nacher einfacher haben. Natürlich gibt es auch Leute die zwischen Casual und Hardcore stehen aber diese haben auch weit weniger Probleme.




MichaelG schrieb:


> Oder Hardcorereihen sterben lassen. Es kann  nicht sein, daß man seine ursprüngliche Kundschaft vor den Kopf stößt,  nur um die Casuals zu bedienen.



Wenn diese Kundschaft aber nicht soviel Gewinn abwirft und man für diese Extra ein Spiel programmieren muss, dass neben Geld noch viel Zeit kostet, die sie dann nicht für andere Projekte haben für mich eigentlich eine klare Sache was dann passiert. Fair ist das nicht aber das sind alles knallharte Geschäftsmänner. Die intressiert es nicht was der Gamer denkt. Waren die Zahlen bescheiden, wird eine Spielserie abgesetzt. Punkt. Ein Risiko gehen die eher selten ein so wie mit DarkSouls und ist sicher auch ein Grund warum sich Crowdfunding als so erfolgreich erwießen hat. 
Ich finde das auch extrem Schade, sieht man dieses Phänomen auch bei TV-Serien die trotz annehmbarer Zuschauerzahlen einfach abgesetzt werden, noch nichtmal mit einem richtigen Ende, weil unterm Strich keine 30Millionen Gewinn mehr darstehen sonder nur noch 18-20. Stattdessen werden lieber 5-7 neue Sitcoms produziert die nur einen Bruchteil kosten und genauso langweilig sind wie die 100 davor oder wird auf TV Soaps gesetzt. Dummerweiße sind diese dann durch die niedrigen Produktionskosten dann auch bei einer handvoll Zuschauer dann so erfolgreich, dass man Hoffnungen auf ähnliche Serien z.b Stargate dann im Keim ersticken sieht.
Evtl. hat man Teilerfolgen wie mit DarkSouls (3 Millionen ja nicht der Brüller) dann aber auch mal den Mut eigene Reihen für den Hardcoregamer zu entwickeln aber ich glaube das bleibt eher ein Wunschdenken. 




doomkeeper schrieb:


> Weltraumspiele waren tot bevor Star Citizen  neue Impulse gesetzt hat -> Der Markt war nicht vorhanden
> Dark Souls haben das "Frust-Genre" wieder zum Leben erweckt ->  Hersteller haben aber absichtlich jegliche Frustmomente eliminieren  wollen
> Amnesia belebte das Horror Genre so stark wie kein anderes Spiel ->  Genre war quasi ebenfalls kaum noch vorhanden und selbst Resident Evil  wurde zu einem CoD Abklatsch
> 
> ...




Nunja in den 90er Jahren war dieser Markt auch übersättigt und es war zu erwarten das dann irgendwann das Interesse abflaute und nicht weil die Entwickler alles vernachlässigt haben. Wenn es nach denen geht, würde Jahr für Jahr ein neuer Aufguss entstehen. Zwar gab es hin und wieder mal Weltraumsims, diese blieben aber immer weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück. Als einziges Weltraumspiel das sich seit 11 Jahren behaupten kann ist nur noch Eve Online zu nennen das aber auch mehr die Hardcoreleute anspricht. Daneben noch die X-Reihe die aber auch mehr Richtung Hardcore ging und eben kein Spiel war wo es im Minutentakt nen Dogfight gab. Das Interesse bei den Spielern hat in den Jahren da nunmal stark abgenommen, auch im Fernsehen war ein Rückgang feststellbar. 
2. Weltkriegsshooter gabs es vor Jahren wie Sand am Meer, ein Aufguss nach dem anderen und ich dachte das dass nie aufhören würde, zum Glück aber ist das heute wieder auf ein erträgliches Maß zurückgegangen. 
Kennst du doch Aquanox oder Schleichfahrt? Dieses Genre ist seit Jahren toter als Tot und hier wäre ein Schleichfahrt 2 oder ein neues Aquanox auch mal wieder schön und nein Slient Hunter gehört nicht zu diesem Genre und auch da gabs nach dem mehr als vermurksten 5. Teil nichts neues und nein, der Onlinebrowserscheiss zählt nicht als was neues.
Mit Star Citizen könnte es wieder eine Reihe neuer Weltraumspiele geben allerdings muss man hier erstmal abwarten. Wenn man ehrlich ist, war es zwar per Crowdfunding zwar recht erfolgreich, wurde aber erst durch ständige News in Zeitschriften immer interessanter und weil viele mit Chris Roberts was anfangen können. Indie Entwickler bringen in der Tat mehr und mehr solcher Spieler raus, diese sind aber meistens nur Low-Cost und kann auch dazu führen das dass Interesse schnell wieder abflaut. Von Elite Dangerous hört man jetzt auch nicht mehr soviel auch wenn immer wieder News durchsacken wie "Im Feb kommt dickes Update" und ich hab das Gefühl das auch hier das Interesse langsam abflacht evtl auch deswegen weil diverse Berichte von einer komplexen Steuerung gesprochen haben. 
Sollte Star Citizen nicht den hohen Erwartungen gerecht werden, die viele Spieler derzeit an das Spiel haben, kann es statt neue Impulse auch den Gegenteiligen Effekt auf das Genre haben. Jetzt zu sagen das wird neue Maßstäbe setzen ist erstmal noch Spekulation und bevor man nicht wirklich mehr sieht und man ne anspielbare Version vor sich hat alles evtl. nur Blendwerk. Ich freue mich zwar auch drauf aber ich seh dem ganzen gelassener entgegen denn ich kann schon jetzt die entsetzten Spieler hören die total entäuscht und wutschäumend sämtliche Foren zutexten . Wird die Steuerung zu komplex könnte sich das auch nachteilig auf die weiteren Module auswirken. Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Februar 2015)

Warum werden denn Spiele gefühlt immer kürzer?  Weniger wegen dem Inhalt selbst. Mehr weil inmer eine deutliche Richtungsvorgabe vorhanden ist, dank Schlauchlevel ist auch kaum ein Verlaufen möglich und vor allen weil alles blinkt und glitzert wie eine Bordelltür was man aufheben, einsammeln  oder benutzen kann. Dazu werden bei Bosskämpfen die Schwachpunkte gezeigt. Bei Schlössern liegt der Code gleich dabeben oder maximal im Nebenraum u.s.w. Der Spieler wird dadurch kaum noch zu Denken und eigenen Schlußfolgerungen gefordert. Dazu gibt es Munition en Masse und wenn man in einen Raum voll Ausrüstung kommt weiß man zu 80% schon, daß im nächsten Raum der Booskampf lauert.

Das ist auch der Lese-Legasthenie geschuldet. Wozu sind denn Missionsbeschreibungen da ? Zum durchlesen. Aber nein, sie werden weggedrückt, Dialoge unterbrochen etc. Der doofe Pfeil wird mir schon sagen wo ich hin muß..... Das ist die neue Spielekultur (leider).


----------



## Dolomedes (9. Februar 2015)

Ich find die Spiele heut zu tage viel zu Leicht, zudem schaltet man den Denkapparat viel zu viel ab bei den meisten Games.
Wenn die Menschen noch dummer werden, hat bald ein Knäckebrot mehr Intelligenz.

Und dann noch diese Spezis in den Foren den alles zu schwer ist und die sowieso immer die besten sind XD.
OMG ^^

Davon Abgesehen sind die Spiele oft zu Kurz, aber die verkaufen sich besser.


----------



## Gast20180705 (9. Februar 2015)

In gewisser Weise haben sie Recht: Kernmechaniken, Spielmodi sowie Sinn und Zweck von Gegenständen werden/wurden nur unzureichend erklärt oder völlig falsch erklärt. Statt zu schwer fehlt im Moment eher jmd. der verständlich den Spieler kommuniziert was das alles soll.

Es braucht ja allein schon so einen Thread Brute-force approach to BF4 gun balance & optimal attachments, burst sizes, and aim targets - Battlefield 4: Technical discussion - Symthic Forum um zu erklären, wie man bei BF4 richtig schießt. Aber statt sich damit zu befassen, wird stundelang über "Netcode" etc. rumgeheult, auch von Spielern die behaupten zu den gehören, die alles verstanden haben und sich mit 25+ Jahren Spieleerfahrung brüsten.
Eine klare Erklärung was Spread, Spreadincrease und Velocity ist, würde in dem Fall viele Probleme lösen. Oder allein schon der Hinweis, dass bei Battlefield Kugel echte 3D Objekte sind und es keinen Hitscan gibt.


----------



## USA911 (9. Februar 2015)

Mh, da bleibt die Frage, wann ziehen bei den Publisher die Geschäftsmodelle der Autoindustrie ein?
Denn da wird Konkurenzübergreifend inzwischen Fahrzeuge gebaut. Siehe Frankreich : Peugeot, Renault, Citroen -> ein Werk, ein Fahrzeug. Aber unterschiedliche Preise und je andere Kühler und andere Frontscheinwerfer. Der Rest des Fahrzeuges ist 100% gleich....


----------



## man1ac (9. Februar 2015)

Ach du heilige Sch.....

Wenn ich ein Taplet hätte hätte ich das warscheinlich aufs stille Örtchen mitgenohmen;
Da sind ja manche Kommentare länger als manch ein Zeitungsbericht.

Was so ein kleiner Satz eines Sprechers alles auslösen kann. O_o


----------



## BiJay (9. Februar 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Mh, da bleibt die Frage, wann ziehen bei den Publisher die Geschäftsmodelle der Autoindustrie ein?
> Denn da wird Konkurenzübergreifend inzwischen Fahrzeuge gebaut. Siehe Frankreich : Peugeot, Renault, Citroen -> ein Werk, ein Fahrzeug. Aber unterschiedliche Preise und je andere Kühler und andere Frontscheinwerfer. Der Rest des Fahrzeuges ist 100% gleich....



Meinst du Ubisoft und ihr _eines_ Open-World-Spiel?


----------



## Peter23 (9. Februar 2015)

Falcon 4.0 hatte eine Schnellstartanleitung von 42 Seiten, das eigentlich Handbuch war 500 Seiten dick.


Eine andere Flugsim aus dem 90er hatte eine Tastaturschablone, fast jede Taste der gesamten Tastatur war mehrfach belegt.

Aber heutige Spiele von EA zu komplex ne ne.


----------



## Enisra (9. Februar 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Mh, da bleibt die Frage, wann ziehen bei den Publisher die Geschäftsmodelle der Autoindustrie ein?



Ach, so wie Spieleengines und Middleware wie Speedtree?
Seit Ungefähr *20* Jahren ...


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Februar 2015)

Es würde meines Erachtens schon reichen, wenn große Publisher wie EA den Core-Gamern entgegen kommen und einfach bestimmte "Hardcore-Optionen" ins Spiel einbauen würden.

So sollte es doch kein Problem, bspw. Questmarker deaktivierbar zu machen, evtl. vorhandenes "Autoheal abzuschalten" usw.

Eines der wenigen Dinge, das mir beim letzten Thief-Spiel wirklich gut gefallen hat, war die Möglichkeit, den Schwierigkeitsgrad extrem individuell einzustellen. Das sollte eigentlich Schule machen und ALLE wären glücklich.


----------



## azraelb (9. Februar 2015)

Es ist echt schlimm, dass man einen IQ von 20 benötigt, um in ein Spiel einzusteigen.
Vor allem ist das total rassistisch. Spiele sollten nur eine Taste benötigen, damit Schimpansen nicht benachteiligt werden.
 Außerdem stirbt der Char meiner Katze immer, wenn sie über die Tastatur läuft!


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Februar 2015)

azraelb schrieb:


> E Spiele sollten nur eine Taste benötigen, damit Schimpansen nicht benachteiligt werden.



Schimpansen haben üblicherweise einen IQ zwischen 60-75. 

Die Zielgruppe, die EA offensichtlich anvisiert, liegt noch weit darunter.


----------



## Vordack (9. Februar 2015)

Das hat doch nicht nur was mit IQ zu tun.

Ich möchte einen von euch der nicht so gut kochen kann mal sehen wie er sich in der Küche bei einem Indischen Gericht anstellt... ziemlich verloren denk ich mal. Das hat aber nciths damit zu tun daß ihr einfach nur stockdoof seid, sondern weil euch die Erfahrungswerte fehlen.

Wir die quasi jedes neue Spiel der letzen 20 Jahre gezockt haben können es schwer nachvollziehen daß der durchschnittliche Zocker nicht über unseren Erfahrungsschatz verfügt.

Und das kann ich als Arbeitnehmer durchaus nachvollziehen. Wenn ich Am Montagabend um 21:00 noch für 30 Minuten was zocken möchte dann möchte ich nicht erst ein Falcon 4.0 Handbuch durchwälzen geschweigen den 2 Stunden nicht kapieren was ich tun soll. 

Am schlimmsten finde ich unzulänglichkeiten wie ein nicht intuitives Interface oder blöde Steuerung. Das versaut mir den kompletten Spielspass, zuletzt bei GTA IV (ich musste 2 Std. meine Logitech Gamepad konfiguieren... das hat mir die Vorfreude echt total versaut). Genau da setzt EA hier an, sehr löblich für jeden der nicht nur flamen will.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Februar 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten finde ich unzulänglichkeiten wie ein nicht intuitives Interface oder blöde Steuerung. Das versaut mir den kompletten Spielspass, zuletzt bei GTA IV (ich musste 2 Std. meine Logitech Gamepad konfiguieren... das hat mir die Vorfreude echt total versaut). Genau da setzt EA hier an, sehr löblich für jeden der nicht nur flamen will.



Da bin ich ja ganz bei Dir. Ich mag z.B. sehr gerne komplexe Spiele, was aber nicht heißt, dass ich es deswegen (unnötig) kompliziert mag - das gilt ganz besonders für die Steuerung. Wenn EA diesen Ansatz verfolgen sollte, dann ist das ja durchaus zu begrüßen.
Leider lassen 25 Jahre Gamingerfahrung bei mir meinen "Spinnensinn" klingeln und ich befürchte stark, dass EA hier wieder einmal nur meint, die Spiele (noch weiter) zu vereinfachen; "Press-button-to-win"- Gaming eben.

So sehr ich Verständnis für Gelegenheitsspieler habe, die sich einfach nur mal nach Feierabend (halb)interaktiv "berieseln" lassen möchten, so sehr ärgert mich als passionierter Core-Gamer die kontinuierliche Vereinfachung der Spiele, gerade im AAA-Bereich.


----------



## Vordack (9. Februar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> So sehr ich Verständnis für Gelegenheitsspieler habe, die sich einfach nur mal nach Feierabend (halb)interaktiv "berieseln" lassen möchten, so sehr ärgert mich als passionierter Core-Gamer die kontinuierliche Vereinfachung der Spiele, gerade im AAA-Bereich.



EA bedient den Massenmarkt. Die wollen immer die größten, besten, tollsten Spiele. Ich kenne noch jemanden der ähnliche superlative gerne nutzt: Die BILD Zeitung.

Beide wollen möglichst viel verkaufen, mehr nicht. Das geht über den Massenmarkt.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das Falcon 4.0 oder der FS Flightsim oder (setze jedes Spiel ein das den Zusatz "für Hardcore Gamer" vedient) nicht von EA kam da sie ein anderes Ziel haben als eine relativ kleie Zielgruppe zu bedienen.

Also anders gesagt wird EA hier mal wieder zu Unrecht verurteilt weil sie ihrer Linie nur treu bleiben....


----------



## knarfe1000 (9. Februar 2015)

Das lässt nichts Gutes für Mass Effect 4 erahnen...


----------



## MichaelG (9. Februar 2015)

Naja ich hoffe ja mal daß Bioware ein paar mehr Freiheiten hat als andere Sub-Studios von EA....


----------



## Chemenu (9. Februar 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also anders gesagt wird EA hier mal wieder zu Unrecht verurteilt weil sie ihrer Linie nur treu bleiben....



EA hat die Strategie in den letzten Jahren schon deutlich verändert. Es ist noch nicht so lange her, da hat EA u.a. noch F1 *Simulationen* und brauchbare Strategiespiele veröffentlicht.
Jetzt kommt nur noch ein NfS und "Die Sims" nach dem anderen...

Man hat zwar noch ein paar Spiele bzw. Reihen für Core Gamer (Mass Effect, Dragon Age), aber wenn die jetzt auch noch verschwinden würden, dann hätte EA nur noch Spiele im Portfolio die evtl. ein Hirntoter noch als anspruchsvoll bezeichnen würde.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja ich hoffe ja mal daß Bioware ein paar mehr Freiheiten hat als andere Sub-Studios von EA....



Na, ich weiß nicht, ich fand ja jetzt schon DA :  Inquisition ziemlich unterdurchschnittlich, gerade im Vergleich zu ihren ehemaligen Meisterwerken.

Ich räume allerdings ein, dass DA: I gegenüber DA2 (für mich *der* Tiefpunkt Biowares) eine spürbare Verbesserung darstellt. Sollte diese Trendumkehr anhalten, freue ich mich auf ein paar (wieder) gute Biowarespiele in ein paar Jahren.


----------



## Vordack (9. Februar 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Man hat zwar noch ein paar Spiele bzw. Reihen für Core Gamer (Mass Effect, Dragon Age), aber wenn die jetzt auch noch verschwinden würden, dann hätte EA nur noch Spiele im Portfolio die evtl. ein Hirntoter noch als anspruchsvoll bezeichnen würde.



Mass Effect und Dragon Age für Core Gamer??? 

Daß so Spiele für Core Gamer aussehen wäre mir neu. Es sind keine "Die Sims" Spiele, aber die Zielgruppe "Core Gamer" ist da was ganz anderes gewohnt. 

Ich entsinne noch die Kritiken als ME damals rauskam. Das soll ein RPG sein? Viel zu Actionlastig!!! usw. usf. Gerade die lieben Core Gamer (oder möchtegerns) fanden es nicht so toll.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Februar 2015)

Naja Coregamer vielleicht nicht. Aber noch lang nicht Casual wie die SIMS.


----------



## Chemenu (9. Februar 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Mass Effect und Dragon Age für Core Gamer???
> 
> Daß so Spiele für Core Gamer aussehen wäre mir neu. Es sind keine "Die Sims" Spiele, aber die Zielgruppe "Core Gamer" ist da was ganz anderes gewohnt.
> 
> Ich entsinne noch die Kritiken als ME damals rauskam. Das soll ein RPG sein? Viel zu Actionlastig!!! usw. usf. Gerade die lieben Core Gamer (oder möchtegerns) fanden es nicht so toll.



Naja, mir ist nicht klar wo man da die Grenze ziehen will. Dies sieht vermutlich jeder anders.
Das erste ME fand ich jedenfalls doch noch recht anspruchsvoll, weil man die Ausrüstung jedes einzelnen Charakters verwalten musste.
In den Teilen 2 und 3 gab es das dann nicht mehr. 

Wenn man jetzt aber nur noch Spiele wie Dark Souls zu den anspruchsvollen Spielen zählt, dann bleibt für die sog. Core Gamer nicht mehr viel übrig am Markt. ^^


----------



## PCamateur (9. Februar 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das ist ein guter Absatz und spiegelt ungefähr auch meine Meinung zu diesem Thema ganz gut.
> 
> Aber muss man sich fragen warum der Markt aufeinmal so klein für ein Spiel werden kann. Woran liegt das?
> Liegt das am übersättigtem Kunden? An zu hohen Erwartungen der Publisher/Aktioniären/Investoren?
> oder vielleicht an der immer schlechteren Qualität und den Verkaufszahlen?



Ich glaube nicht, dass der Markt auf einmal kleiner wurde, bzw. nur bedingt kleiner wurde. Meine Vermutung ist, dass einfach ein Markt erschlossen wurde, der im Vergleich viel größer war, weshalb man die anderen vernachlässigt hat. Sprich das Medium wurde massentauglich und auf die Masse hat man sich dann fokussiert und die Spiele entsprechend in diese Richtung entwickelt hat. Es gibt ja immer noch Spiele für die "Coregamer", die diesen entsprechend kleineren Markt weiterhin beliefern, nur können die eben in den Verkaufszahlen nicht mithalten mit den Massentiteln. 



> Ich bin der Meinung dass die Hersteller es selber in der Hand haben wie  groß der Markt für ein Spiel wird und wie groß ihre Mühen sind.


Mit entsprechendem Aufwand und Budget stimmt das sicher.



> Weltraumspiele waren tot bevor Star Citizen neue Impulse gesetzt hat -> Der Markt war nicht vorhanden
> Dark Souls haben das "Frust-Genre" wieder zum Leben erweckt ->  Hersteller haben aber absichtlich jegliche Frustmomente eliminieren  wollen
> Amnesia belebte das Horror Genre so stark wie kein anderes Spiel ->  Genre war quasi ebenfalls kaum noch vorhanden und selbst Resident Evil  wurde zu einem CoD Abklatsch



Bin ganz bei dir. Wenn man sich traut, etwas "neues" ausprobiert (bzw. altes recylet) kann das natürlich mit der richtigen Umsetzung gut funktionieren, wieder Spieler anlocken und quasi den "eingefrorenen" Markt für dieses Genre wiederbeleben. Das ist gut v.a. für die Spieler. 

Nur bei großen Firmen ist halt die Frage, ob sie sich trauen. Es hängt ja mehr an der ganzen Sache dran, wie ein gutes Spiel zu liefern und jammernde Community zu erfreuen. Neben den Aktionären, die wollen, dass sich ihr Investment lohnt, will der Chef seinen Platz behalten, die Angestellten wollen ihr Gehalt bekommen und ihren Job behalten. Insofern ist es halt eine Kosten/Nutzen Rechnung für Firmen ob sie versuchen auf dem Massenmarkt zu landen oder lieber die "Coregamer" erfreuen. Letzten Endes kann beides gut gehen, aber auch beides schiefgehen.


----------



## Worrel (9. Februar 2015)

> Wann seid ihr zuletzt am Einstieg eines Videospiels von Electronic Arts kläglich gescheitert?


Bei *Alice: Madness Returns*.

Dort bekommt man irgendwann den Schirm, der zwingend zum Besiegen des nächsten Gegners nötig ist, allerdings gibt es einen (afaik) bis heute nicht gefixten Bug, den man mit dem Editieren einen Textdatei beheben kann, der bewirkt, daß man den Schirm nicht verwenden kann.


"Lernprobleme" jedoch hatte ich jedoch äußerst selten.
In Tomb Raider Anniversary beispielsweise mußte man einen speziellen Move benutzen, um an einem getimeten Event vorbeizukommen - den hatte ich aber nie zuvor benutzt, bzw wußte gar nicht, daß es den gibt.



> "Unsere Spiele sind immer noch zu schwer zu erlernen,"


Übersetzt: "Wääh, unsere Kunden müssen sich ja tatsächlich mit dem Spiel beschäftigen!"  



> Demnach benötige der durchschnittliche Spieler rund zwei Stunden zur Erlernung eines einfachen Videospiels.


Was heißt denn "Erlernen"? Scheinbar nicht "unfallfrei einen Level durchspielen, denn das sollte bei einem durchschnittlichen(!) Spielschon früher möglich sein (das Erlernen der Fähigkeiten, nicht zwangsläufig das Durchspielen des Levels)



> "Und jemanden um zwei Stunden seiner Zeit zu bitten - während ihrem normalen Familienleben der meisten unserer Kunden... und um zwei Stunden zu finden sich zu konzentrieren und ein Spiel zu lernen, ist zu viel verlangt"


Ist es eine so furchtbare Vorstellung, daß jemand Zeit mit einem EA Spiel verbringt ...?

Je nach Spiel ist sogar *gerade *das Lernen/Ausprobieren alternativer Taktiken wesentlicher Bestandteil des Spiels.



> ... die Forderung von Comedian Pete Holmes, einheitliche Tastenbelegungen nicht nur innerhalb einer Spieleserie, sondern auch Markenübergreifend einzuführen.


WASD, Space-Jump, Mouse Shoot/Alternativ Waffe, Auswahl Ergänzung per Shift oder Strg, Waffenwahl per 1,2,3,4,5... ist also noch nicht markenübergreifend genug?


----------



## knarfe1000 (11. Februar 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> EA hat die Strategie in den letzten Jahren schon deutlich verändert. Es ist noch nicht so lange her, da hat EA u.a. noch F1 *Simulationen* und brauchbare Strategiespiele veröffentlicht.



Bis Anfang der 2000er gehörte EA zu meinen Lieblingsentwicklern/Publishern. Ab da ging es steil bergab.


----------

